# craftsman 4 cycle weedeater



## backhoelover (Sep 15, 2015)

does anyone have a newer style craftsman 4 cycle trimmers that has a bad cylinder? I need some valve springs. dealer says you cant get them that i have to buy a short block for 120.00


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 25, 2015)

Did you try looking up the model number yourself? I can't imagine not being able to buy those separate but can imagine a dealer saying that just to keep people from trying to repair those


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 26, 2015)

yeah you can only get a short block with i think is not right. i found a spring that will work just need to cut it to fit. now all i nees is the pull start dogs housing you cant buy it by itself also have to buy a short block which is crazy


----------



## mexicanyella (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm near St. Louis and I see those from time to time on St. Louis Craigslist; sometimes as the upper half only of a split-shaft trimmer. Seems like they're usually asking $35-50 for them. Still kind of steep for a pair of valve springs, but if you could find a running one in that price ballpark, maybe your current one could become a parts engine and you could use the newer one. That might take the sting out a bit...


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 30, 2015)

yeah i see them all the time online also want be long they will be in the scrap yard lol


----------

